# Ray Dionaldo Promoted to Tuhon in Sayoc-Kali!!!



## Guro Harold (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I have just been informed and I am pleased to announce that Grand-Tuhon Christopher Sayoc of Sayoc-Kali has promoted Master Ray Dionaldo to the rank of Tuhon.

Along with this promotion, Tuhon Ray Dionaldo and Tuhon Felix Cortes have also been tapped to lead Sayoc Fighting Systems. Both the promotion and the appointments took place this last week in England.

Sayoc Fighting Systems, which will have its public unveiling soon, has been under development for the last several years.

Guro Ray, founder of Filipino Combat Systems, has over twenty years of martial arts experience. He holds numerous ranks and was also a personal student of numerous high ranking FMA instructors, including the late Grand Master Remy A. Presas. He was also one of the first to produce aluminum knife and sword trainers.

The announcement concerning his promotion to Tuhon can be viewed at:

http://sayoc.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=509&

Congratulations again Tuhon Ray!!!

Guro Harold Evans
Full Instructor and NC State Representative Ray Dionaldo's FCS-Kali


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats!!!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2003)

That's great!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrads on the promotion and a job well done for many years


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 11, 2003)

:cheers: :drinkbeer


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 11, 2003)

Please pass on my Congratulations 
:asian:


----------

